# 5 Month Old Severe Hip Dysplasia



## Alabama1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Our story: As I sit here crying and writing this story we have made the decision to euthanize our baby girl. I have only had her 3 weeks and she is the most wonderful dog I've had since my last German Shepherd 7 yrs ago. I cannot believe how attached I have become to her in 3 weeks and how much I love her. 

Three weeks ago I purchased a 4 month old GSP from some college kids that had bought her and then had to move into a 3rd floor apt and couldn't take care of her. The moment I saw her I was in love. She is gorgeous!!!! I would post a picture but I can't figure out how. 

Anyway, the day I got her home I noticed she was walking funny. She was falling all the time and crying when she fell. I called the kids and they said that she had a UTI and that was what was causing her pain. I took her to the vet th next day and we found out she possible had hip dysplasia.

Fast forward 2 weeks - on Tuesday we had xrays done. She has been continuously falling, crying in pain, lays around ALOT, bunny hops when she runs, has a hard time eliminating because she can't bend down good, and other things I can't think of right now. We have had her on Aspirin and supplements since day 2 without any help. Her xrays showed hip dysplasia. My vet said he has seen worse xrays, but not in a 5 month old puppy and her clinical evaluation is awful - she just screams in pain whenever he extends her back legs. The vet said we could try to manage on pain medication and get her mobile but she needs a hip replacement surgery that is $4500.

We cannot afford the surgery, no way, no how. The breeder will pay $1500 toward the surgery since that is what they originally paid for her but that doesn't help us. So, with the blessings of our Vet, we have decided that for Heidi, euthanasia is the kindest thing. I have cried for 2 nights, I so don't want to. But to make her live a life of pain seems so cruel and self centered. She is so sweet and smart. She does everything I ask and is wonderful with my grandchildren!!!!!!

This is awful! I had to put our other german shepherd down but he was 13 and lived a good long life. This is unfair but life isn't always fair to us. Keep us in your prayers, especially tomorrow.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So very sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I posted on your other thread - please check that and your PMs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Also - if you want to post any pictures of hips or the puppy, you can email them to me, just let me know and I will post them for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

When it comes to this, I wouldn't rely on the advice of a vet, I'd be going for a better diagnosis via an ortho surgeon. 

If the vet said he's seen worse, well there's always hope, I wouldn't be to hasty in putting a 5mth old down without consulting with an ortho surgeon first.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Please check with Jean about the FHO. I've read numerous success stories regarding the procedure, which was usually performed rather than the hip replacement, b/c it is so much more affordable.

I agree with Jakoda as well. A consult with an ortho specialist is a great idea. Many vets have been horribly wrong in their assessment of HD.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, it is a horrible decision to be faced with.

I hope some of the suggestions you are getting can help you.

Life is just not fair sometimes.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please get a second opinion -- from an orthopedist -- before making any drastic decisions. I agree here that most "general practice" vets aren't experts in this area. My own vet routinely consults with a board-certified orthopedist and radiologist at the state university vet school on many cases, for expert opinions on xrays and second opinions on difficult or expensive treatment plans. Ask for that, just to be sure. 

Also, why is the vet having you give aspirin instead of something more powerful with a better safety record for dogs? There is a big family of very effective prescription pain meds for dogs, and they aren't terribly expensive.

You may end up in exactly the same place in terms of your decision after doing all this, but at least you'll do so knowing you did everything you could to look for alternatives and that may give you some peace. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am not sure if no news is a good thing, but the offer to help still stands. :wub:


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. I have gone through this with my Hunter, he is now 3 years old and had FHO surgery when he was 20 mo. old and it was the best thing that could have happened to him, you can barely tell there is any difference between his hips and his muscle tone is pretty equal in both legs. He runs, jumps and plays just like he did when he was a pup and without pain. This procedure is much less expensive, I would check into it. I live in the NY area and can recommend the group that did Hunter's surgery if this helps you message me or for any questions also. I know the hip replacement is supposed to be the superior treatment but it was something that I was uncomfortable with so I decided to go with the FHO. I felt that if something went wrong with a replacement there would be no option for Hunter and didn't want to take that chance, he is a very active, all out dog and I was afraid he might break it from stress at some point. I do not regret this choice and would recommend it. Hunter will most likely need his other hip done at some point also but I am waiting for him to be uncomfortable before he gets the surgery. I would seek a vet in your area that has had experience and talk to him.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness I am so deeply sorry :hugs:

If you can please do as others have suggested and get another opinion from a specialist. It may not change the outcome and obviously something is very wrong for your little one to be in so much pain but sometimes vets positioning is pretty bad and can make it look so much worse.

Sending you so many :hugs:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just thinking - with the pain and screaming - is she too young for Pano? Not all vets "see" it on xray either. 

But like I said, offer of help is available.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Always the orthopedic vet. Regular vets just see "GSD=hip dysplasia" and tell you to put the dog to sleep. I was told that with Linus in 1985. He passed away in 2000 and never had any problems.

The ortho vet sees a lot and paints a realistic picture. FHO has worked for a lot of dogs and is a cheaper procedure by far.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I wonder what happened to this puppy....any updates?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I hate when people post this kind of stuff and never update


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am hoping that they may come back.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am also hoping for an update please?


----------



## k9barco (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the first time for me in this section of the forums and something grabbed my attention. I dont know if this has been discussed before but very young dogs do not need exercise. And in fact, other than teaching them to climb stairs, their physical activities should be kept to a minimum until they are 5mo old or older.

The biggest mistake i see is prople taking their dogs on long walks. Ask your vet how much exercise a young pup needs and they will most likely tell you just enough to stimulate their bowels. thats not to say that your dog does not need to be in public , socialize and do some playtime.
This is because their bones and soft tissue joints are still forming and developing.
Extreme stress on bones and joints in this stage can cause damage and deformities in joints of the hips and other soft tissue.

No matter how careful the breeder is in their screening of hips and elbows, simple mistakes by new owners can cause problems 

of course , problems are hereditary and it is not always the case of the new owners.

Please let me know your opinions on this.

Regards,

Charlie

Spelling mistakes compliments of ipad!


----------



## Supsup (May 28, 2013)

My gsd is 5 month old and i have notice patches of hair loss on his back and legs. Please help me the skin looks fine he is not tichy at all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You have a new pup? What happened to your female puppy?


----------

